# Game 68: Sacramento Kings @ Phoenix Suns (3/22, 3/25)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (52-16) vs Sacramento Kings (29-40) *

*When: Sunday, March 25th
Time: 12:30 Arizona
Tv: ABC*








(*Game featured on ABC*)









*(Suns have been placed on GUARDED)*

*Clipboard Notes:*
*(Updated 3/22)*









 *Suns Review *


> PHOENIX, March 20 (AP) -- The Phoenix Suns are back on the winning end of a blowout and have a third consecutive Pacific Division title to show for it.
> 
> Raja Bell scored 16 of his 22 points in the decisive third quarter and the Suns regrouped from two one-sided losses to clinch the division crown with a 108-90 victory over Minnesota on Tuesday night.
> 
> ...


*Matchup of the Night*















_*Steve Nash vs Mike Bibby*_ 

*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*










*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*Sacramento Kings Projected Lineup: *










*Head Coach:*








*Eric Musselman*​


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Must wins games! We need to raise the confidence and get the swagger back.


----------



## MarshallBR (Nov 17, 2005)

I've read that D'Antoni will stick to the lineup used against Minnesota, at least for one more game.

So LB will start and Boris will come off the bench.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Will Artest even make it to the game? He has court today for those charges that went down the other week.


----------



## MarshallBR (Nov 17, 2005)

Artest should make it to the State Prison Basketball Court.

Domestic Violence? :thumbdown:


----------



## MarshallBR (Nov 17, 2005)

By the way, the Kings played (and lost) yesterday. Hope we can run them off the building, because they might get tired.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Amazing. Two victories by 18 points and no hooraying. Fairweather fans .


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Amare played amazing. What happens when you only score 4pts? You go out the next game
and grab 21 rebounds and put up 33 points.

Boris is back as well. He'll be back in the starting lineup next game for sure.

I loved Jalen too, he was nailing 3pters with ease. Then Steve gets nashty with 17pts and 16asst.

This is how they played when they won 17 in a row, that's what they need going into the playoffs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

If I woulda remembered there was a game, I would have posted updates lol. I remembered at 10 and blanked out about it. 

So shoot me.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Amare and Nash had AMAZING games, but what really sticks out for me is the play by Jalen Rose. I know most of his points came when the Suns had a big lead, but still, he showed he wants to be more involved.

He'd be great too. He can play the 1,2 oe 3. Can shoot the three, and is a great post up player for his size.

He'd give Raja/Barbosa/Diaw/Marion/Nash some good rest.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

hell yah im glad rose is finally getting some damn minutes. He's showing he can contribute and he's definitely I think earning some minutes in the rotation.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

It was really great victory... I wanted to watch it, but nobody puted link where to watch... Amare had really big night 33 pts and 21 reb. He and Marion are just two Suns playaz since 1995 who scored 30+ pts and grabbed 20+ rebs... Rose show great performance, I think he gonna be really important for us in da playoffs... Diaw is really recovering from injury 15 pts and 14 rebs... Suns dominated in rebounding against Kings 58-33


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Phoenix32 said:


> It was really great victory... *I wanted to watch it, but nobody puted link where to watch*... Amare had really big night 33 pts and 21 reb. He and Marion are just two Suns playaz since 1995 who scored 30+ pts and grabbed 20+ rebs... Rose show great performance, I think he gonna be really important for us in da playoffs... Diaw is really recovering from injury 15 pts and 14 rebs... Suns dominated in rebounding against Kings 58-33



What do you mean?

Well, next game is on ABC. I updated the first page.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Suns have to tone down the TO's in the first half. Keep Boris on the bench, cause this is working for me.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

to Dr.Seauss:

On www.myp2p.eu forum is daily links to NBALP matches and you can watch it on real player, winamp or media player... It is really great quality... On TVU player ABC don't work ant it is p****g me off...


----------



## L_to_the_B (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm liking Boris starting on the bench purely because if Nash gets tired we have a a play maker to come straight on.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

L_to_the_B said:


> I'm liking Boris starting on the bench purely because if Nash gets tired we have a a play maker to come straight on.



I'd prefer LB off the bench. He is instant offense. 

Suns have gotten off to slow starts with Diaw on the bench. Lets hope he's back in the starting lineup.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

to Dr.Seuss:

I see that Rose is good offense instant to right now


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Phoenix32 said:


> to Dr.Seuss:
> 
> I see that Rose is good offense instant to right now



No doubt about it. I said from the start Rose can play. This guys been to the NBA Finals.
He knows how to get the job done. I hope he continues to get minutes, I think the more he
gets the more we start to see the former Michigan star rise. =) 

He and Jumane Jones have been to the big stage, these guys should get some PT in the playoffs.


----------



## L_to_the_B (Mar 23, 2007)

I really think Jumaine Jones would help hes a decent shooter and a good defender.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

L_to_the_B said:


> I really think Jumaine Jones would help hes a decent shooter and a good defender.


lol

This whole season with the bench has reminded me of going through my garage after a year
of not going there. Alot of "Wow! I remember this." "Wow, this still works?"

Kind of with Rose, Burke, Piatkowski and Jumane.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

to Dr.Seuss:

Rose gonna be very important for our team in da playoffs cause he have a lot of expierence... Remember last playoffs how there performed House and Junior... They there different like in regular season... I think this problem still gonna be with Junior, so Rose will take his minutes in important situations...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Diaw needs to grow a ****ing ****, or the Suns will never be the best team in the league.

I'm so ****ing mad at him. What a waste of money, his back problems are over and I knew he was using
that as an excuse as to why he sucks. I can't believe how many layups he has given up just to TO the
ball over from a stupid pass. When you're in the post, score the damn ball. This is not the WNBA.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Whole team has been a bit sloppy.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Good third quarter however. Lets see if they capitalize on their somewhat fairly good defense.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

You can't ****ing beat 9 threes >_<


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Helvius said:


> Good third quarter however. Lets see if they capitalize on their somewhat *fairly good defense*.



They were playing defense today? Hmm......I didn't notice.

Must of been because of the wide-open 3s they were giving up. Or perhaps the uncontested
layups. 

14 games left, and the Suns still are playing pretty ****ty. Suns lose to the Kings by 7 points and no Boos? Fairweather Suns fans.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Eh? Why would you boo them? They've had close games like this *all season*. They won those; they're losing some now.


----------

